# I'm not sure how to go about building my business website



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I'm in the process of getting my business WebSite up & running. I've bought a domain from Domain.com & I don't quite know what to do from there. Does anyone know of a good Free Web Host, where I can create my website? Do I have to pay a transfer fee? I'm a newbie to this business & i'm very lost when it comes to creating Websites & such. Any help or ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## robi (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know of any good free webhosts, but I have been using hostgator for a few years now and have not had any problems with them. I think their first tier package is only $5 a month. Honestly the free hosting route is a pain. There's always something being changed or pop-up ads forced on your site, not to mention instability problems. I stopped using free sites because of the hassles and am very happy now with the paid hosting. As far as your domain, you should be able to have it point to wherever you want thru your domain.com control panel I would think. Not transfer... just forward it or redirect it.


----------



## bigeasyprinter (Aug 26, 2008)

I have used Freeservers.com in the past. They have easy templets that are fill then publish you site. However you cannot use dollar amounts by using the $ sign. I usually use XX.xx USD.

By using "forwarding" provided by your domain registry, you do not have to transfer your domain name.

I now use dreamhost.com


----------



## dancinmom (Aug 22, 2008)

I Love Google! I just got my domain name and am working on my website. It is easy and straight forward. Good Luck.


----------



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you! I appreciate the responses!


----------



## AnalogJunkie (Aug 26, 2008)

I have tried to use free hosts for a long time, and they really are nothing but headaches. Things you want to use are disabled, you can't do this unless you pay, ect. ect.

I'm using awardspace for my site - I've been very happy with them. They are reasonably priced, and since you don't know much about site building you may be interested in the fact that they have automatic software installers for popular things like agora cart, zen cart, wordpress, ect.

Using their paid service all you have to do is select the page you want it to show up on, choose a username and password, click install, and it will do all the work for you. Then you just manage the program from the admin page. : )

They also have a freebie version - So if you want to check them out you can test drive them, and then upgrade to a paid account later if you want.

Oh, and as for the 'transfer question'.. I have a domain registered with GoDaddy. All I had to do was change my nameservers which will link your hosting account to your domain name.

Awardspace's cheapest package is $3.49 a month for 60GB of disk space, and 1000 GB of traffic.


Tabz


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

check out www.vetsols.net they will be able to help you with setting up your site and any problems that you are having. Im pretty sure that they also have free templates. 
But he can do the changeover for you.

With hosting you get what you pay for, free is a waste of time, as there is no support. Plus its a mistake that most new webmasters have, they dont want to spend money and you also dont have to send yourself to the poor house either.


----------



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input & suggestions! I'll go check those sites out!


----------

